#upstart 2007-08-06
<leeyee> Hi, I just want to look into how upstart works when Linux startup, any suggestion?
<leeyee> Simply which directory upstart entered in at first will be okay
#upstart 2007-08-07
<Eruantalon> How do I make upstart only startup networking when there is actually a cable in the network card(during boot). It works fine once I am in gnome(running Ubuntu feisty).
<wasabi> Well, you write about a dozen scripts, to propigate events such as that.
<wasabi> Or you use network manager instead.
<Eruantalon> What should Wired Connection be set to for that to work?
<wasabi> eh?
<Eruantalon> in network manager; do you have any experience with that?
<wasabi> Uh huh. What do you mean "what should it be set to?"
<wasabi> There's only one option: on/off
<Eruantalon> oh, but that was not what I was hoping for
#upstart 2007-08-08
<Eruantalon> My problem is that my boot time goes up by 120 seconds(more or less) when no cable is present(laptop)
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: If you need a more lightweight solution than NetworkManager, use ifplugd
<wasabi> And what causes that to happen?
<Eruantalon> wasabi, well bootchart tells me it hangs on dhclient-script which is called by ifup.. I gather that means that it is stuck waiting for network configuring data that never comes
<Eruantalon> because of lack of link to the outside world
<wasabi> Uh huh. So don't bring up network automatically using Debian tools.
<wasabi> Remove 'auto' from /etc/network/interfaces
<mbiebl> But only for eth*. You still want your loopback device setup ;-)
<wasabi> Yes yes
<Eruantalon> wasabi, And put what in its place (I gather that is the same thing as disabling roaming mode in networksettings?
<wasabi> Use network manager.
<wasabi> Completely bypasses that.
<Eruantalon> OK.
<Eruantalon> But is there a way to make sure that it still happens upon entering gnome?
<Eruantalon> I'd like the roaming features, works great, just not while booting.
<wasabi> Hmm?
<wasabi> That's what network manager is for.
<Eruantalon> Ok, Then tell me should roaming be on or off?
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: What do you mean by "roaming mode", switching automatically between available wireless networks?
<Eruantalon> mbiebl, yes. But it is not my expression it says that in network settings
<wasabi> I don't even know what screen you are refering to.
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: If you are using wireless, network-manager is indeed the best choice for you.
<Eruantalon> Ok just to make sure that we are talking about the same thing... What network manager are you talking about?
<mbiebl> Just make sure, you comment all all eth* entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<wasabi> apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<wasabi> The only one of all of the solutions named "network manager"
<Eruantalon> and what command opens it?
<wasabi> It adds itself to your session. Install it, log out, then back in.
<Eruantalon> mbiebl, I am using both wireless and wired( because sometimes wireles is to slow)
<wasabi> Or run "nm-applet"
<mbiebl> Better: "nm-applet --sm-disable"
<wasabi> What's sm-disable do?
<Eruantalon> wasabi, Ok, That is the same thing as what i've already got
<mbiebl> Otherwise you will have two nm-applet instances nextt time you log in.
<wasabi> Eruantalon: Okay, and what's wrong with it?
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: Have you read /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian?
<Eruantalon> Well Nothing. It is the startup scritpt during boot that wants to start networking when there is no cable which is a problem
<wasabi> Nope, it's not.
<wasabi> It does not block boot.
<wasabi> Again, Debian network infrastructure does that.
<wasabi> Again, comment out the auto lines for eth* in /etc/network/interfaces
<Eruantalon> wasabi, And put nothing instead?
<mbiebl> yes.
<wasabi> I'm about done with this.
<Eruantalon> And that will make sure nothing network related is started until gnome is?
<wasabi> No. It will not make sure of that.
<Eruantalon> Thanks a bunch anyway
<wasabi> It will not use Debian's network infrastructure to start dhclient and block on it. That is all it will do.
<wasabi> If you have other pieces of software which block on the network, you'll need to fix those.
<wasabi> Such as for instance mounting network file systems in fstab.
<wasabi> Also, as soon as the network manager daemon is started, it goes off and starts dhclient, in the background.
<Eruantalon> Well I've commented out the two auto's and I guess I will have to restart to see what happens. Thanks.
<wasabi> Do not comment out auto lo
<wasabi> As mbiebl said earlier.
<Eruantalon> I haven't :-)
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<Eruantalon> ok two seconds
<Eruantalon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32977/
<Eruantalon> Ok?
<wasabi> You have the wireless interfaces set to auto also.
<wasabi> You'll want to disable them too.
<wasabi> The idea is whatever you set to auto and dhcp results in dhclient being started at boot, and waiting.
<Eruantalon> everything but lo ?
<wasabi> Correct.
<Eruantalon> thanks
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: you can remove everything besides 
<mbiebl> auto lo
<mbiebl> iface lo inet loopback
<Eruantalon> without screwing anything up?
<mbiebl> If you have NM, you are fine.
<mbiebl> But this is getting mighty OT now.
<Eruantalon> Well I don't know if I will be going back so I'll leave it be. Never know when I want to have network during again?
<Eruantalon> mbiebl, Sorry, But I thought it was something upstart would be able to do simply-
<Eruantalon> Thanks. That did the trick
<mbiebl> Eruantalon: the main idea behind upstart is, that it is event based.
<Eruantalon> yep
<mbiebl> You still need sources, which generate these events.
<mbiebl> NM could be such a source for network events.
<Eruantalon> mbiebl, I just thought that upstart was the underlying thing that drove network manager
<Eruantalon> Do you know then where I should go to file a bug about this problem then. I gather it is the startupscripts in ubuntu and not a bug in upstart itself
<mbiebl> Well, upstart is mainly a event queue and dispatcher.
<mbiebl> It has no knowledge about network and stuff.
<mbiebl> That's what I meant, when I said these kind of events have to be feed into upstart from external sources.
<Eruantalon> Hmm I gotta reboot to check something. It seems that network manager lost any information about my wireless card...
<AlexExtreme> Keybuk, do you know if the ubuntu server guys are planning to have the whole of EBox packaged in gutsy? i tried out tribe3 the other day, and did an aptitude update/upgrade, but still only a few of the ebox modules are there
<Keybuk> AlexExtreme: no idea, sorry
<Keybuk> I would imagine so
<AlexExtreme> ok, thanks
<AlexExtreme> also, one more Q: do you plan to get native upstart jobs into gutsy?
<Keybuk> no
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
#upstart 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
<pawalls> Hello. I'm trying to make sure something executes *before* ttys start getting spawned, but rcX.d priorities seem to be ignored. Any way to accomplish this w/ /etc/event.d instead?
<pawalls> I should mention that I am attempting this on a Gutsy install.
#upstart 2007-08-12
<ion_> My plate is buggy. http://heh.fi/tmp/buggy_plate
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/upstart.log
<aleix> hi, i have a little question i don't seem to be able to find anywhere... if upstart replaces init how does the kernel know it has to execute upstart and when does this happen?
<mbiebl> The kernel starts /sbin/init by default.
<aleix> so upstart has a "program" also called init?
<mbiebl> Right.
<aleix> ok, that makes sense, thanks a lot!
<mbiebl> You can change the default by passing init=/path/to/init to the kernel on boot.
<mbiebl> So you can install upstart to /opt/upstart, if you don't want to overwrite your sysv init.
<aleix> so i've read! i'll give it a try! thanks
#upstart 2009-08-03
<sadmac> Keybuk: how was your flight?
<Keybuk> sadmac: short and uneventful
<Keybuk> just the way I like them ;)
<sadmac> Keybuk: sweet
<sadmac> Keybuk: so after hacking n-ary event operators together, I'm getting a segfault inside nih_ref
<sadmac> Keybuk: specifically in a call to nih_list_add_after
<Keybuk> is the pointer freed?
<sadmac> Keybuk: I don't believe so. If so its an error outside my code.
<sadmac> or maybe not... yeah it could be in the parse_job changes
<Keybuk> one of the obvious issues with nih_alloc
<Keybuk>  x = nih_alloc (NULL, ...)
<Keybuk>  nih_ref (y, x)
<Keybuk>  nih_unref (y, x)
<Keybuk>  // x is now free
<sadmac> Keybuk: it also bugs me that you have to declare nih_local in a certain place or you get a leak
<sadmac> nih_local int *foo; while {} vs while {nih_local int *foo }
<sadmac> Keybuk: I have a solution for that. I would propose a macro that would create a local /parent/ rather than a local object. So when you did locally scoped allocations, you'd just give them that parent and they'd all go away at once.
<sadmac> its a bit harder to screw up, and its not mutually exclusive with nih_local so we can keep bot.
<sadmac> *both
<Keybuk> not sure I follow
<sadmac> Keybuk: so where you had this:
<sadmac> nih_local obj *foo = nih_alloc (null, sizeof obj);
<sadmac> Keybuk: you'd have this
<Keybuk> yes, you can do that ;)
<sadmac> NIH_DECLARE_LOCAL_ANCHOR (anchor)
<Keybuk> nih_local void *foo = nih_alloc (NULL, 0);
<sadmac> obj *foo = nih_alloc (anchor, sizeof obj);
<sadmac> Keybuk: nih_alloc doesn't assert there?
<sadmac> Keybuk: because otherwise yes, that'd pretty much be it
<sadmac> Keybuk: though I'd recommend the type be struct dummy * so it screams a bit if you try to use it as an object.
<Keybuk> not that I know of
<sadmac> Keybuk: well that works out nicely then
<Keybuk> though I don't see that that helps you
<sadmac> Keybuk: it makes it a bit harder to lose objects
<sadmac> Keybuk: anything that has that as a parent at the end of the function /will/ get an unref
<sadmac> Keybuk: regardless of whether its address is stored at a particular local pointer.
<sadmac> Keybuk: it also offers a performance advantage
<sadmac> NIH_DECLARE_LOCAL_ANCHOR (anchor)
<sadmac> while (...) { /* use anchor for allocating */ }
<sadmac> return;
<sadmac> the stuff the loop created isn't freed til return. The loop now never passes through allocation code. The program gets faster.
<sadmac> *never passes through free code
<Keybuk> why is that different than the alternative?
<Keybuk> the loop can instead consume large amounts of memory
<sadmac> Keybuk: unlikely for most use patterns. Deferring garbage collection should be a big win in 99.9% of cases. The other way is still there. Furthermore, the old C maxim that variable declarations belong at the top of the function (and that's not a crazy assertion whether you agree or not) is no longer punished with a memory leak.
<sadmac> Keybuk: and what's more, you no longer treat objects specially based on what variables they're held in. Less semantic confusion
<Keybuk> but why can't you put them in the while loop?
<sadmac> Keybuk: you can, its just gross.
<Keybuk> sure
<Keybuk> which is why I tend to attach them to something else outside it
<sadmac> not following
<Keybuk> well, I do what you do in those situations
<Keybuk> have something at the top-level of the function and attach things to it
<sadmac> makes sense
<Milan-BV> Keybuk: hi!
#upstart 2009-08-04
<Keybuk> random of the day
 * Keybuk wonders whether this works
<Keybuk>   int
<Keybuk>   foo (nih_local void *ptr)
<Keybuk>   {
<Keybuk>           nih_ref (ptr, NULL);
<Keybuk>           // use ptr safe in the knowledge that it won't get unreferenced
<Keybuk>   }
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> boo
<Keybuk> I'm trying to come up with a clever way of doing something and failing :-(
<wasabi_> Try harder.
<Keybuk> lol
<Keybuk> basically for the tests/test_*.c files, I want to have a function per test case
<wasabi_> You can do it!
<Keybuk> and want the list of test case functions auto-generated
<Keybuk> but can't figure out a clean way to do it :-/
<wasabi_> Ahh. Got me. Since I use C# I'd just use reflection. ;)
<Keybuk> lol
#upstart 2009-08-07
<foolano> hi
<foolano> hi
<foolano> im using upstart in karmic
<foolano> is there any reason why an event script is not showed with initctl list, but if i change its name it is listed?
<sadmac2> foolano: so if you have a script with a particular name it won't show up?
<foolano> sadmac2: it was really weird. I had this script and it didnt show up, i just copied with another name and it showed up
<foolano> sadmac2: kill -HUP 1 fixed it though
<foolano> but it was really strange
<sadmac2> foolano: inotify glitch?
<foolano> prolly
<foolano> i was like wtf is wrong with that name :)
<sadmac2> heh
<foolano> sadmac2: anyway, im gonna repeat the same tests a few times cuz im testing new packages, so if it happens again, I'll let you guys know
<foolano> i can even recordmydesktop to prove it :P
<sadmac2> foolano: sweet
<foolano> i was wondering if i should include the "kill -HUP 1" after copying the scripts
<foolano> or it should *always* work without that?
<swathanthran> just started reading about upstart.
<swathanthran> does it have another command for update-rc.d?
<sadmac2> swathanthran: not heard of that command
<sadmac2> foolano: it should always work without HUP
<swathanthran> thats the usual command to update sys-v init script.. like update-rc.d -f gdm remove disables gdm.. 
<swathanthran> sadmac2: ^
<swathanthran> upstart doesn't have an intersection to that area?
<swathanthran> like, as i read upstart as a replacement to usual init scripts, i was checking about ways to configure that.. 
<swathanthran> ah i just see ubuntu having update-rc.d itself for updating init scripts.. and at the same time having upstart for init!
<swathanthran> where am i wrong?
<sadmac2> swathanthran: for the upstart jobs themselves there's no equivalent really right now. If upstart is acting as a layer over sysv, the sysv jobs should be manipulable by all the old mechanisms
<sadmac2> swathanthran: yes, upstart has a set of jobs that basically act like sysv so you can use old-style sysv scripts.
<swathanthran> oh thats cool..so its really an intersection;-)
<swathanthran> ah what ever..;-) anyway thats cool..
#upstart 2009-08-08
<sadmac> wow, malloc_usable_size is reeeely undocumented
#upstart 2009-08-09
<Stevee> hello, i'm looking for example jobs or a how to
<Stevee> to shutdown or reboot the system with upstart
<Stevee> without compatiblity mode ( no runlevels )
<Stevee> the only thing i found was the example job for ctrl-alt-del, shipped by upstart self
<Stevee> but when i start this job, the system will not reboot or power off
<Stevee> how can i do that ?
<Guest34321> whats upstart equivalent of /etc/inittab?
<Guest34321> i was trying to set autologin 
<Guest34321> nevermind.. got it..
#upstart 2010-08-09
<sgflt> hey
<sgflt> can anyone tell me how i would output "hello world" as an upstart job?
<sgflt> i've tried like this:
<sgflt> console output
<sgflt> exec "hello, world"
<sgflt> but running start with   start hello   does not give me any output at all
<Synthead> hey guys
<Synthead> I'm administrating an Ubuntu system
<Synthead> I added a /etc/init/xyz.conf file
<Synthead> then ran initctl reload-configuration
<Synthead> but initctl list doesn't show my .conf
<Synthead> I created one before, and it is indeed showing up, but I can't restart the server now as people are developing on it
<Synthead> what should I try?
<goraxe> Synthead: is your conf a symblink or you may have a config error in your conf file
<[diablo]> good afternoon #upstart 
<[diablo]> guys I am having trouble with Ubuntu 10.04 and starting the services qemu-kvm and libvirtd on boot
<Synthead> http://codepad.org/xXnFyNXv
<[diablo]> both are set up in the rc.x
<Synthead> it isn't a symlink
<[diablo]> but neither are executing 
<[diablo]> the weirdest thing is that qemu-kvm merely loads the kvm module
<[diablo]> :-\
<[diablo]> http://pastebin.ca/1913979
<[diablo]> thats the qemu-kvm 
<[diablo]> but once the machine has booted, the kvm module is never load... I have to manually do server qemu-kvm start
<[diablo]> mmm runlevel returns unknown ... odd
<[diablo]> wtf...
<[diablo]> any ideas please?
<goraxe> Synthead: I think you need exec '/usr/sbin/faxgetty ...'
<Synthead> goraxe: after adding exec, initctl reload-configuration and initctl list doesn't show it
<Synthead> :/
<goraxe> lower case the D of description
<[diablo]> brb.. 
<Synthead> goraxe: thaaaaaaaaaaaaaat did it :){
<Synthead> :)
<Synthead> ty
<goraxe> np
#upstart 2010-08-10
<goraxe> ion: I have updated my branch to meet your review comments
<ion> Great, thanks
<goraxe> do you think this a feature thats likely to get merged?
<ion> There’s definitely demand for that, and it would be nice to have while full PAM support is still in TODO. The change isn’t invasive either. Ultimately it’s up to Keybuk, though.
<goraxe> coll thanks
<goraxe> doh
<goraxe> *cool 
<ion> There are still some function calls in the “foo()” style instead of “foo ()”. Oh, and the first instance of JOB_PROCESS_ERROR_SETUID is probably a typo, it should be _USER i guess.
<goraxe> space between function (parms)?
<ion> Yeah, that’s the coding style in Upstart.
<Keybuk> ion: "for that" ?
<ion> keybuk: For setuid support in jobs. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~goraxe/upstart/user_sid/+merge/31905
<Keybuk> randomly quick comments
<Keybuk> "user" should be "uid" (since it's set uid, not PAM user support)
<Keybuk> should support "uid 1000" as well as "uid messagebus"
<Keybuk> setgid? initgroups?
<goraxe> user -> uid sure can do, setgid yep, spotting uid \d vs \w ... may need some advice, initgroups guessing that sets up non primary group member ship?
<Keybuk> all group membership in fact
<Keybuk> if you just setuid() like that, it'll still be gid 0
<Keybuk> which may have surprising consequences permissions-wise
<goraxe> yep can see that 
<Keybuk> hmm, actually, can't remember whether initgroups sets the primary group or not ;)
<goraxe> I will check the manpage for usage
<ion> The man page only seems to talk about the supplementary group list.
<goraxe> ta
<goraxe> :-)
<Keybuk> you may need to setgid (user->pw_gid) as well
<Keybuk> in which case, definitely add a "gid" support in too
<goraxe> if gid not set use ->pw_gid ?
<goraxe> should uid and gid be looked up at parse time instead of job spawn time?
<Keybuk> exactly
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> looking up user and group ids is complex
<Keybuk> at parse time is when init starts, you almost certainly don't have nsswitch by then ;-)
<Keybuk> LDAP, Kerberos, etc. won't be up
<Keybuk> (no network, for a start!)
<Keybuk> one bright side of doing this in job_process is that it's also done in a child, so any issues just prevent spawning, rather than holding up or crapping up the init daemon
<Keybuk> sure you get no cacheing, but then setuid isn't really common enough to cache
<Keybuk> certainly if any two services spawned *share* a uid (benefit to cacheing) they're probably doing it wrong from a security POV
<goraxe> my use case for this is entirly for local user services, and we have a LDAP/kerberos env 
<goraxe> basicly we have started using exec su <user> -c <command>  ... which i think is quite ugly ...
<Keybuk> yeah, su gives you a PAM session though
<Keybuk> which may be what you want
<goraxe> hmm ... you may have a point ... I think for our trivial cases we just want to spawn daemons at statup keep em running if they crash, and do some basic priv dropping
<goraxe> ie this would be a good start, but I agree would not cover all cases
<goraxe> how much of the pam stuff have you got scoped out?
<Keybuk> the PAM stuff is easy
<Keybuk> thinking about how a user of the same uid would restart a service - that's hard :)
<Keybuk> the "uid"/"gid" stuff is just a property of a system service in this case, so just required someone to care enough to implement it
<Keybuk> I've no problem with applying it into the next 0.6 release once it's ready
<goraxe> cool, thanks
<goraxe> on that note I really should call it a night
<sacarde> hi
<morgan__> hello there, i was wondering if there is any list of integrated upstart signals such as "start on net-device-added" or "start on filesystem" available ? 
<goraxe> ion, Keybuk: I have done some more work to change to uid & gid stanza 
<goraxe> I'm having a bit of a problem with initgroups though 
<goraxe> it seems to only work if the process is running as root, even chmod +s on the file did not give it enough perms
<goraxe> the file being test_job_process
#upstart 2010-08-12
<marcosroriz> hello anyoone here?
<trukosh> Hi, system is ubuntu 10.04 - if it matters, how do i tell upstart to start one service (shorewall) after another (libvirt-bin)?
<ion> shorewall.conf: start on started libvirt
<trukosh> Thx ;) - would it be possible to do this with upstart too?
<ion> Huh?
<trukosh> I could change when a service starts in a specific runlevel (servicename/lin: S70pppd-dns) by "changing the number". - upstart is eventbased - where do i configure such things like "start service A after service B".. 
<ion> job.conf: start on started anotherjob
<trukosh> Ahh, i thought you meant /etc/shorewall/shorewall.conf .. - Thank you very much!
<ion> See started(7)
<crankharder> I want to set up monit to monitor mysql on ubuntu-server so that I can receive notifications if mysql goes down, however mysql is controlled by upstart, so for the life of me I can't find mysqld's pid file.... what did upstart do with it?
<Keybuk> almost certainly thing
<Keybuk> nothing
<Keybuk> there may simply be no pid file
<Keybuk> you can always obtain the pid with "status mysql"
<crankharder> i dont need the pid
<crankharder> i need the pid file
<crankharder> monit needs a file containing the current pid to point to
<Keybuk> so configure mysql to make one ;)
#upstart 2010-08-13
<goraxe> is any body working on better puppet intergration with upstart?
<goraxe> alright lets step back from puppet for a sec 
<goraxe> and talk about services which take a little time to shutdown and startup again
<goraxe> ie squid
<goraxe> restart squid fails 
<goraxe> it leaves squid shutting down, tries to start it again immediatly (which fails) 
<goraxe> is there any way currently to prevent this behaviour?
<goraxe> I have solved my issue by putting a while loop into the post-stop script which looks for the (squid) process as its shutting down
<goraxe> I have added my fix to -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid/+bug/573853
#upstart 2010-08-14
<crankharder> any ideas why this isn't working? http://pastie.org/1091674
<ion> Perhaps /usr/sbin/monit forks.
<ion> Perhaps it just dies immediately. What does your syslog say?
#upstart 2011-08-08
<pmjdebruijn> does 'start on starting A' garantue "A" will be finished before moving on?
<pmjdebruijn> hmmm
<pmjdebruijn> I really do wonder if having rc depend on anything is the right way to go
<pmjdebruijn> maybe I should just convert some services to upstart
<pmjdebruijn> the painful bit is that still a lot of services are rc based
<pmjdebruijn> most importantly bind9/isc-dhcpd
<pmjdebruijn> because I need them to depend on an upstart job
<pmjdebruijn> while I do understand that converting everything takes a lot of time
<pmjdebruijn> this is becoming a bit a pain in a the ***
<pmjdebruijn> oh... let's hope starting works
 * pmjdebruijn apologises for the rant
<pmjdebruijn> hmm ok so my machine still isn't rebooting
<pmjdebruijn> "Handling runlevel/failed event"
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> actually I think hwclock to blocking shutdown
<pmjdebruijn> it seems my custom kernel didn't have rtc support, causing hwclock to fail and block shutdown (quite nasty it seems)
 * pmjdebruijn is testing is in a minute
<pmjdebruijn> it's just a theory now
<pmjdebruijn> hmm ok that wasn't it
<twentylegend> Hello guys
#upstart 2011-08-09
<akscram> Hi, how can I run the job under special user and group?
<JanC_> akscram: use 'su'
<akscram> JanC: 10x, but for user without shell I must run su with -s option but it is potential security risk
<akscram> interest question is why upstart natively not support optional execution jobs under non-privileged users
<wraiden> because most of the services out there are capable of dropping priviledges and no one stepped up to implement a user change? sysv init even doesn't support this by it self...
<wraiden> would be a huge can of worms to implement that. one needs to pull in pam if one want to support environmental updates on user change...
<akscram> I no try compare SysV and upstart but this problem is important
<wraiden> writ a sh script for it and include that in your job config
<JanC> akscram: what exactly would be the security risk?
<akscram> JanC: service potential have vulnerabilities and attacker can have user with shell to run some operation
<JanC> if the service has vulnerabilities, doesn't that already pose the same problem?
<akscram> wraiden: interesting but it is no solution give the user to decide the problem itself
<akscram> yes I wrote script..end script becouse I haven't other solutions
<akscram> JanC: I say potentialy but all known problems are fixed in the service
<JanC> what I mean is: _when_ there is a security problem in a service, then it doesn't really matter whether you use su or something else...?
<akscram> JanC: exactly but in breaking case attacker have more possibilities in one case
<JanC> I don't see exactly what extra possibilities that would give, but maybe I'm looking over it...
#upstart 2011-08-10
<sleon> hoi
<sleon> does the upstart redirect stdin and stdout of jobs it starts?
<sleon> (to the system logs)
<pmjdebruijn> well stdin typically doesn't end up on your console
<pmjdebruijn> sleon: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#the-rc-job
<pmjdebruijn> sleon: you can control is with the output statement
<pmjdebruijn> erhm
<pmjdebruijn> console statement
<pmjdebruijn> I think
<sleon> console statement is not longer valid
<sleon> iirc
<sleon> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas
<sleon> eaeeehm
<sleon> strange
<sleon> in the cookbook it is availbe but not in the wiki
<sleon> hmm, should i add it?
<pmjdebruijn> no clue
 * pmjdebruijn isn't that experienced
 * pmjdebruijn just noticed it
 * sleon seems to be blind
<sleon> sorry guys
<sleon> found it
<sleon> hmm, default setting is console logged
<sleon> how is the output then redirected to the logger?
<sleon> another question: is it possible to propagate some data among some jobs? like DISPLAY variable
<marrusl> sleon, it is indeed:  http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#environment-variables
<sleon> marrusl: i am using already event passing mechanism. it works for the first job
<sleon> but then there are jobs which get active when the first jobs is in the starting state
<sleon> and how to get these variables into them?
<sleon> marrusl: when i have something like : start on (event1 and event2)
<sleon> will i get both variables passed to event1 and event2?
<marrusl> sleon, I think you would need to use instances
<marrusl> sleon, wait do you mean "and"... or "or"
<marrusl> even then, if they are starting at about the same time, you could end up with a race condition.
<marrusl> If I understand what you're trying to do (big if :) I think the instance keyword might help you.
<sleon> marrusl: i want and
<sleon> marrusl: i want both events to happen, before job starts
<marrusl> ah.
<sleon> the first event is called desktop-session-start
<sleon> and the second one is some custom from me
<sleon> they come one after another
<flips> does anyone have an upstart script/conf file that successfully launches/kill vnc4server (or some other vncserver) upon boot in Ubuntu 11.04? (Tried writing from scratch, and tried several Google hits, but none worked. Didn't have time for more debugging, but puzzled as to why it didn't work)
<marrusl> sleon, hmmm... so the first event comes from gdm, and the other from your custom job.  
<sleon> yes
<sleon> and this job is start on the first event
<sleon> and gets the whole variables
<marrusl> sleon, hmm... but if you're not sure which one runs first, you could export the variable in both places maybe?
<sleon> thx marrusl 
<sleon> that is how i am doing it now and it works
<sleon> !
<sleon> :D
<marrusl> nice!
<marrusl> not as elegant, but hey.
<sleon> now the other question is: how does upstart forwards application stdout output to the logger? under which fascility?
<sleon> marrusl: but very flexible
#upstart 2011-08-11
<pmjdebruijn> I'm still having an issue where my shutdown is blocking
<pmjdebruijn> last thing that upstart reports is that hwclock-save was stopped
<pmjdebruijn> I fixed my RTC though
<pmjdebruijn> ok
<pmjdebruijn> so fiddling with the rc job is a bad idea
<pmjdebruijn> it seems having something -start on stopped nethostname
<pmjdebruijn> +start on stopped nethostname and starting rc
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<pmjdebruijn> it seems that the following is a bad idea:
<pmjdebruijn> -start on stopped nethostname
<pmjdebruijn> +start on stopped nethostname and starting rc
<pmjdebruijn> and it doesn't even do what I want it seems
<pmjdebruijn> since starting rc doesn't garantee this job has finished before rc continues
<pmjdebruijn> at least that's how it seems
<pmjdebruijn> the big problem is, that's critical for me to have rc execute _after_ another job has finished running
<pmjdebruijn> this is only relevant for bootup
<pmjdebruijn> further runlevel changes do not need to be affected
<pmjdebruijn> I guess I'll have to upstartify all important rc services
<pmjdebruijn> to make this work
<pmjdebruijn> :(
<sleon> hi
<sleon> is there a trick how to get current display and username of the user who is logged in other gdm?
<sveinse> I'd like to start a small script when halt, reboot and shutdown are called. I've added a conf with start on runlevel [06] and the script embedded in a script block. However this often does not work, i.e. the script isn't run as it should. This is on Natty
<sveinse> Because it could seems like there is a race between the rc.conf and my conf script. And if rc.conf is run prior to mine (which ultimately terminates the machine), then I understand why is doesn't run
<sveinse> Is there a way to ensure ordered execution? Change rc.conf to start when my custom script is done?
<pmjdebruijn> I'd not change rc conf
<pmjdebruijn> that bit me recently :)
<sveinse> Since init.d provides ordered script execution, while init doesn't, init doesn't seem to be a complete replacement of init.d yet.
<pmjdebruijn> heh
<pmjdebruijn> you really are missing the point
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<pmjdebruijn> the whole _point_ of upstart is not to be ordered, and allow parallization
<pmjdebruijn> although I do agree it does complicate some things
<pmjdebruijn> the fact that your job isn't always run is probably explainable
<pmjdebruijn> sveinse: btw you can still use SysV init style scripts
<pmjdebruijn> sveinse: you might want to pastebin your original upstart script here, so other can take a look, and idle a bit more
<sleon> stopped manpage states that there is RESULT parameter which is either ok or failed
<sleon> in which circumstances is it set ? because i do not see having it in the environment of a job which listens for stopped of other job
<sleon> aaa i got it
<sleon> they are only set in start on
<marrusl> pmjdebruijn, yes.  however, there are some things that just need to run in order, there's no getting around it.  and there are ways to make that work in upstart.
<marrusl> that guy didn't have to modify rc.conf necissarily.  he could have made his own job start on starting rc.
<pmjdebruijn> huh?
 * pmjdebruijn recommended he _not_ change rc.conf
<marrusl> pmjdebruijn, yes.  agreed. 
<marrusl> pmjdebruijn, so if he wants his custom.conf to always run before rc.conf, he can set his custom.conf to have "start on starting rc".
<marrusl> maybe I missed something though.  ;)
<marrusl> might not work depending on what he's doing with it.  and s/he's gone anyway.  so no matter.
<pmjdebruijn> marrusl: that doesn't guarantee custom.conf has finished before rc.conf has finished
<pmjdebruijn> also start on starting rc caused me problems when rebooting
<marrusl> pmjdebruijn, no it actually should block until custom emits "started" or in his case, a task which I think would go straight to "stopped" then unblock rc
<pmjdebruijn> eh
<pmjdebruijn> it doesn't work like that
<pmjdebruijn> I tried it
<pmjdebruijn> unless something else was interfering
<marrusl> in general if job a says "start on starting b", b will not do anything until a has emitted "started" or "stopped"
<pmjdebruijn> gave me lots of grief in any case
<marrusl> however rc is an odd job
<pmjdebruijn> right
<pmjdebruijn> like I said, in practise it didn't work for me
<pmjdebruijn> didn't behave as expected
<pmjdebruijn> and I had lockups when rebooting
<pmjdebruijn>   digitalWrite(ledPin, HIGH);   // set the LED on
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<pmjdebruijn> http://blog.pcode.nl/2011/08/11/upstart-dont-mess-with-the-rc-job/
<marrusl> i'll buy it.  I just would say in general that it's not all about parallelization
<marrusl> there are plenty of dependencies in upstart as well.  they're just not expressed that way.  you can order jobs.
<pmjdebruijn> yeah
<pmjdebruijn> rc just seems dangerous to mess with
<marrusl> though it can be tough if you want job a to start before job b OR job c
<marrusl> that I'll take on faith ;)
<pmjdebruijn> :)
<pmjdebruijn> I'm converting my remaining SysV scripts to upstart jobs
<pmjdebruijn> then my problem just disppears
<pmjdebruijn> most things are easy to upstartify
<marrusl> It helps.  I've only tried a couple.
<marrusl> seems like if you can run them in the foreground, you're set
<pmjdebruijn> I had to patch nagios-nrpe though to allow it to run in the foreground
<pmjdebruijn> still have to test that tomorrow
<marrusl> right
<marrusl> interesting
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~unnet-pkg-master/+archive/icinga-release
<pmjdebruijn> so it's untested now
<pmjdebruijn> I hope to confirm tomorrow
<marrusl> oh icinga.  interesting.
<marrusl> how is that project going?
<pmjdebruijn> well
<pmjdebruijn> all the icinga extra's are not very nice
<pmjdebruijn> but the CORE Icinga is great
<pmjdebruijn> it's Nagios, but it seems to be better maintained
<pmjdebruijn> the pimpy ajax frontend sucks, since it's impossible to package well at the moment
<pmjdebruijn> I guess that'll just take some time
<pmjdebruijn> but i'll take CORE icinga over nagios any time now
<marrusl> i'm just wondering because the mindshare/install-base is still with nagios.  so some would be afraid of icinga having/maintaining momentum
<marrusl> not close to that myself, just curious.
<pmjdebruijn> my faith is with Icinga
<pmjdebruijn> but I agree the war isn't over yet :)
<pmjdebruijn> the big point is that core Icinga already is mature, since it's just a patched Nagios (3?)
<pmjdebruijn> marrusl: btw we have more handy backports :)
<marrusl> pmjdebruijn, when I get the chance, I will give it a go, because anything has got to be more pleasant than configuring nagios.
<pmjdebruijn> well
<pmjdebruijn> in that sense Icinga is the same
<pmjdebruijn> configs haven't changed much
<marrusl> haha.  rats.
<pmjdebruijn> although the default layout is a bit nicer
<pmjdebruijn> but that's marginal
<pmjdebruijn> marrusl: to be honest I don't mind it much
<pmjdebruijn> I haven't come across a different monitor tools that works as well as Nagios/Icinga
<marrusl> and i've heard of a lot of people that use other tools to bend it into shape and find it pretty easy.
<pmjdebruijn> even if it's harder to config
 * pmjdebruijn does it by hand
<pmjdebruijn> lots of automated tools create messy configs
 * marrusl applauds.  :)
<pmjdebruijn> so if you have to go in by hand for something it's that much harder
<pmjdebruijn> in the end a good investment to config nagios by hand
<pmjdebruijn> forces you to really think about things
<pmjdebruijn> :)
#upstart 2011-08-12
<pmjdebruijn> hi again
<pmjdebruijn> I'm trying to upstartify dhcp3-server which basically works
<pmjdebruijn> but I'm trying to integrate the config check stuff too
<pmjdebruijn> I have two issues
<pmjdebruijn> http://pastebin.com/NxYytQJp
<pmjdebruijn> I don't get any output, so I don't know if the script part is run properly
<pmjdebruijn> if certainly doesn't prevent reload/restart 
<pmjdebruijn> which sort is the point
<pmjdebruijn> if the config check fails, I'd like the upstart script to _not_ reload or restart dhcp3
<pmjdebruijn> please don't mind the start on part (which is intentional)
<pmjdebruijn> any idea?
<wraiden> as far as i can tell, there is no way to do that inside the job.conf as we have no pre-reload post-reload implemented...
<wraiden> the [initctl] reload command will take the pid of the process and sends a SIGHUP to it...
<pmjdebruijn> ok, that's not a huge problem
<pmjdebruijn> but it would have been nice
<pmjdebruijn> dhcp3-server old school init script has an excellent check before loading any new configuration
<pmjdebruijn> to prevent downtime due to misconfiguration
<wraiden> jepp, my httpd and bind sysv-init shell scripts had also such checks...
<pmjdebruijn> yeah it's pretty nifty to have
<pmjdebruijn> basically only the "stop" action should work if the check fails
#upstart 2011-08-13
<sveinse> When changing runlevels in with upstart, how is start and stop ordering handled? E.g. if I'm in runlevel 2 and enters level 3, will the "stop on runlevel [!2]" services stop before the "start on runlevel [3]" are started?
#upstart 2011-08-14
<sveinse> Does upstart stop and start services is specific order when a condition change? I'm hoping that it's ensuring that all stopping services are indeed stopped before it starts new services.
<sveinse> My case is two conflicting services running in two different runlevels, and I want to ensure that the stopping one is stopped prior to starting the other when changing runlevels (and I cannot make them depend on each others with "on stopped")
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im trying to write an upstart script for a program which i need multiple instances of. What ive done is ive written a script which loops through the config files and starts on instance per config file, then monitor that in my script. upstart run (and monitors) myscript, but its starting dozens of instances of my program
<Super_Cat_Frog> but when i run my startup script it runs the correct number (2)
<Super_Cat_Frog> any ideas? my guess is that upstart thinks my script isn't running, and dies, but it has an infinate loop checking th epids, and only terminates when a pid dies using if [ -z $pid ] 
<Super_Cat_Frog> ah, my script is terminating, perculiar
<Super_Cat_Frog> ignore me
#upstart 2012-08-06
<jMCg> setuid app-data 
<jMCg> There's too many people who's name start with j in this channel.
<Tixz> I was trying to convert this script to upstart http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/block_brute_force_attacks_with_iptables/
<Tixz> But the new rules are not added to the iptable
<Tixz> http://pastie.org/4400605
<Tixz> I have also tried with start, but the rules don't seem to get added
<ion> That’s a *horrible* idea.
<ion> Worms won’t be able to bruteforce good passwords anyway, but you’re creating a great way for yourself and your users to DoS self.
<Tixz> Alright, it just sounded like a good idea from the blog post
<Tixz> I'm all new to SysAdmin so I wanted to make sure that the security was in place
<owensk> has anyone had any luck running newer than upstart 0.6.6 in Debian Squeeze?
#upstart 2012-08-07
<mikedlr> hi;  I have an init script run from upstart;  I'
<mikedlr> I am trying to get it to kill a service, but it doesn't get run.
<mikedlr> This is on RHEL6;  The script is installed as /etc/rc4.d/K***.  Can anyone suggest why it is ignored?
<mikedlr> when I switch into runlevel 3 where it is linked as /etc/rc3.d/S*** then it gets run.
<jodh> mikedlr: does it get run as /etc/rc3.d/K***? Does anything else run in runlevel 4?
<pw12> hi, I was wandering: what's the state of the cron event support for upstart?
<mikedlr> jodh;  I have it running as S99xx in runlevel 3.  Then it runs
<jodh> pw12: scott has a branch, but it hasn't been looked at for a while due to other priorities. Patches always welcome of course! ;)
<mikedlr> service xxx status shows running.
<jodh> mikedlr: ok, but can you answer my 2 questions?
<mikedlr> jodh;  it seems quite a few kill scripts run as I switch into runlevel 4.  
<mikedlr> jodh; the other software that was already running but doesn't have a kill script seems to stay there. 
<jodh> mikedlr: it doesn't sound like an Upstart issue then. Are you sure it isn't running? Try adding some log calls to the script to be sure.
<mikedlr> I put an echo at the start of the script.  
<mikedlr> echo eucalyptus-cloud run as $0 with arguments "$@" >> /tmp/cloudrcrun.log
<mikedlr> I see "eucalyptus-cloud run as /etc/init.d/eucalyptus-cloud with arguments status" often (even when I don't run it)
<mikedlr> I see "eucalyptus-cloud run as /etc/rc3.d/S99eucalyptus-cloud with arguments start"
<mikedlr> when I switch to runlevel 3
<mikedlr> I see nothing when I switch to runlevel 4.  
<mikedlr> yes; jodh; I can confirm that I see "snmpd", for example, working in both directions but I only see eucalyptus in the one direction. 
<mikedlr> my expected behavior from upstart is that it runs everything in /etc/rc4.d/K[0-9][0-9]*  in order;  is there some config file which I could expect to change this?  This should be a more or less stock RHEL6 install.
<jodh> mikedlr: Upstart doesn't run those scripts: it starts the SysV system which handles that. Is there a lock file somewhere maybe? (/var/lock/*?)
<mikedlr> jodh;  there is no lockfile whether I am in level 3 or level 4.  I think that that is probably the cause of the problem.
<jodh> mikedlr: ok. I do wonder why it is necessary to create a new service to kill an existing one though. Is a problem with the stop command for the SysV service in question?
<mikedlr> jodh;  it's not a new service;  it's the existing script which is not apparently working.. 
<jodh> mikedlr: it might be easier to fix that and report it to RedHat then?
<mikedlr> jodh - s/redhat/eucalyptus/ - it's already reported :-) thanks.
<slangasek> jodh: ok... bug-980917-the-bug-that-would-not-die, landed :)
<slangasek> jodh: I think that's ready to be pulled into quantal, then
<SpamapS> \o/
<jodh> slangasek: thanks!
<Almindor> hello
<Almindor> how do you define environment variables for a specific user from upstart script? I need to run something as sudo -u some_user but I want some environment vars set on it
<gchristensen> hi, where can I find stanza docs for 0.6.5?
<SpamapS> gchristensen: man 5 init
<SpamapS> gchristensen: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man5/init.5.html
#upstart 2012-08-09
<thatguydan> Hey guys, how do I preserve /etc/environment variables in launching a process as another user?
<thatguydan> serverfault rekons exec su root -c /usr/sbin/job_needing_envs will do it
<thatguydan> but I can't replicate
<SpamapS> thatguydan: script\n. /etc/environment\nexec yourthing\nend script
<ion> That won’t export the values.
<ion> set -a
<gchristensen> is there a way to delay the restarting of a job? respawn limi 10 600, but I'd like that before restarting, it delays for a minute
#upstart 2012-08-10
<SpamapS> gchristensen: post-start will run before a respawn
<SpamapS> gchristensen: wait no it won't.. n/m
<SpamapS> gchristensen: there's no delay that I know of. You could wrap the daemon in a script that did a delay as a workaround
#upstart 2012-08-12
<RoboTeddy> is there a way to restart all the services started by a task such as http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#instance ?
<SpamapS> RoboTeddy: initctl list is very easy to parse, so thats the way to accomplish that.
<RoboTeddy> SpamapS: ok, cool, thanks. here's the actual solution I came up with; I'm not sure if it's problematic: https://gist.github.com/bb349098a1b4f6fb577a
<RoboTeddy> instead of using making a task that runs multiple service instances, it's a service that starts multiple services, which are in turn set to shut down when the parent service stops
<RoboTeddy> I'm not sure if it's a gross misuse of upstart or not
<SpamapS> RoboTeddy: I'm a bit confused why you don't just run the workers as children in the background of python-application using &
<RoboTeddy> SpamapS: but then if a child crashed, it wouldn't automatically respawn
<SpamapS> true
<SpamapS> its actually pretty elegant
<RoboTeddy> it's a similar setup to http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#instance , except the parent is a service rather than a task
<SpamapS> it makes more sense as a service really
<RoboTeddy> coool, thanks for the feedback
<SpamapS> RoboTeddy: btw, sleep 100000000 works better.. ;)
<SpamapS> no need for the while
<RoboTeddy> SpamapS: hehe true ;) I had 
<RoboTeddy> * I had 'sleep 1', but then realized I'd be hitting the cpu a tad
<RoboTeddy> yeah true, 100000000 seconds is 3 years
<SpamapS> RoboTeddy: yeah sleep is a free thing so just do sleep 100000 :)
<SpamapS> RoboTeddy: in fact you can 'exec sleep 10000000' and save a process :)
<RoboTeddy> SpamapS: cool, thanks
<SpamapS> I'd go for 2**31
<SpamapS> 68 years, and very likely to work :)
<RoboTeddy> :) gtg, thanks for the advice
 * SpamapS just now realized he will turn 60 when "y2k38" hits
#upstart 2013-08-05
<crankharder> I dont think .override files would work since there may not be an original service to override
<gQuigs> is it planned to recommend removing the symlinks from /etc/init.d/  at some point?
<gQuigs> In 12.04,  the networking upstart service is almost nothing. while the init.d job is real,   then in raring it's a symlink to the upstart job.  then in saucy it appears to be back as a real init.d job...
<gQuigs> basically, I've seen a number of users confused by how to do simple stuff like restarting networking..
<ajp> getting weird message: initctl: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.140" (uid=1000 pid=11332 comm="initctl start upstartPDF ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<ajp> when I try to run $: initctl start upstartPDF
<ajp> can anyone tell me why? script here: http://pastebin.com/uiXkd901
<jodh> ajp: did you try Google? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#strange-error-when-running-start-stop-restart-or-initctl-emit
<jodh> ajp: you need to be root.
<ajp> oh duh, thanks i'm going to retry
<jodh> ajp: also, do you really need to run that job as root? if so, why does it live in a home directory? If it really must, you'll probably have to set 'env HOME=...' in the job. Better still, run it as a session job if you can.
<ajp> the upstart script calls a bash script in the home folder that monitors a samba shared folder and converts large PDFs to small PDFS
<ajp>  it's on a headless server that hosts our file share and scans from the printers
<ajp> not sure what you mean by session job
<ajp> it was working at one point but now it doesn't work by default, not sure what's going on
<ajp> jodh
<jodh> ajp: if you are running Ubuntu, you'll need to be using Raring or newer to make use of Session Jobs: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#session-jobs
<jodh> ajp: I'm just saying that running a program as root from a home directory is unusual. You may need to set variables (like $HOME) to make it work if that script calls other scripts for user matthew.
<ajp> there really is only one user, matthew. 
<ajp> how am I running it as root? I don't see the line you are talking about "exec"?
<jodh> ajp: where does the .conf file live?
<ajp> "/etc/init"
<xnox> gQuigs: in debian jessie and ubuntu saucy, indeed symlinks to upstart-jobs are no longer required. Instead update-rc.d and friends were updated to cope with upstart jobs.
<jodh> ajp: right, so you are running the job as root.
<ajp> i see. 
<jodh> ajp: so to repeat, please be sure you need to run that job as the root user!
<gQuigs> xnox: oh ok, so should I report bugs against packages that still have them?  (obviously low priority bugs..)
<jodh> ajp: if you don't and you can't use a Session Job, read http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-a-job-as-a-different-user
<xnox> gQuigs: no bugs need to be reported.
<xnox> gQuigs: package that migrate away from installing symlinks, remove them as of when they do them.
<gQuigs> xnox: didn't quite parse that last line...  if a package doesn't require the symlinks isn't that a bug?
<gQuigs> xnox: or is there some other compat. that needs to be added first?
<xnox> gQuigs: that's not what i said.
<xnox> gQuigs: it's ok for symlinks to be there, but they do need trasition before symlinks can be removed. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpstartCompatibleInitScripts and the matching thread started by slangasek on ubuntu-devel for further details.
<gQuigs> xnox: oh.. so the symlinks are being replaced by sysV jobs.. that error out if run on a system with upstart as init... 
<gQuigs> xnox: thanks that link / mailing list was very helpful
<xnox> gQuigs: kind of reverse, symlinks used to override sysv jobs, and now we are stopping to do so.
<gQuigs> xnox: right, but those new sysv jobs better be set to Error out.. 
<gQuigs> or we will really really confuse users.. 
<xnox> gQuigs: only if the user runs the job manually, all the tools were modified to run upstart job first (if exist) and not call sysv init job at all.....
<gQuigs> xnox: AFAIK the only way in 12.04 to stop/start networking is via /etc/init.d/networking
<gQuigs> xnox: the upstart command appears to do nothing at all, so this is a big change for users who do that
<xnox> gQuigs: you need to specify instance.
<gQuigs> xnox: "networking" upstart job is always in stop/waiting on 12.04...  what do you mean about specifying an instance?
<xnox> gQuigs: sudo initctl list | grep network
<xnox> gQuigs: on saucy, networking is "start/running" and there are a bunch of other jobs "network-interface" with particular instances specified in (), e.g. (eth0)
<gQuigs> xnox: yes on 12.04 I definitely get networking stop/waiting
<gQuigs> but I do see the other interfaces..  which via upstart you would have to go one by one?
<xnox> not sure. maybe things have changed in ubuntu since 12.04.
<xnox> i mostly code upstart itself, and i didn't look into networking jobs much.
<gQuigs> xnox: oh ok, thanks for your help!
<ajp> jodh: it was working before for months and it just stopped working one day. any ideas why?
<ajp> jodh: the bash script works fine by itself but when I try to integrate it into upstart, It doesn't do it's job
<jodh> ajp: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#checking-how-a-service-might-react-when-run-as-a-job, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#determining-why-your-service-fails-to-start, http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#see-the-environment-a-job-runs-in
<ajp> jodh: well I just read all that and I still don't understand why it would work for months then all of the sudden it doesn't work at all?
<ajp> anyone?
#upstart 2013-08-06
<muh-die-kuh> hi
<muh-die-kuh> is it possible to use upstart as a wrapper around a script which provides "$foobar start" "$foobar status" and "$foobar stop"? if so, do you got any hint on what to google for?
<xnox> muh-die-kuh: not really no. just use normal init.d script instead - one can mix & match those under upstart.
<muh-die-kuh> xnox: okay, thanks
<muh-die-kuh> xnox: but there's no layer that provides access to init.d scripts using upstarts "start" & "stop" commands, right?
<xnox> muh-die-kuh: $ sudo service NAME [start|stop|status|restart]
<xnox> muh-die-kuh: works for all - upstart jobs and init.d scripts alike
<muh-die-kuh> xnox: awesome, thanks :)
<xnox> muh-die-kuh: but you are correct, upstart native commands (start / stop / initctl ....) only work against upstart job files.
<SpamapS> hm, is there a known bug in upstart where if you have   console=tty0 console=ttyS0 it does not fall back to tty0 if ttyS0 is unavailable?
<SpamapS> Getting problems in a 13.04 VM that has no serial device.. some programs have no valid console.
<SpamapS> (like, cloud-init)
<xnox> SpamapS: i think only one of those values is used, not both / no priority.
<xnox> i think jodh was looking into that, but it looks like he is EOD.
<SpamapS> I'll file a bug with my findings, which are shallow but maybe they can help
<SpamapS> hrm, upstart just consumes /dev/console ... 
<SpamapS> ok, upstart is off the hook I think
#upstart 2013-08-08
<crankharder> I'd like to send USR2 to the running process on restart instead of stop and then start. is that possible?
<crankharder> or 'reload' whatever, doesn't really matter
<xnox> crankharder: i wrote a branch that introduces "reload signal" stanza, similar to "kill signal" but it's not merged yet.
<xnox> crankharder: you can subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/893021 or the merge proposal attached. Should make it into the next release.
#upstart 2013-08-09
<scathen^C> hey all can you use upstart on debian 7?
<vanguarde9> Hey guys I need a hint , i want to use some bash scripting in pre start stanza
<vanguarde9> if I put there command which return 1 
<vanguarde9> start of upstart service of course fails
<vanguarde9> what is the recommended way ? to use bash script in pre start stanza ?
<vanguarde9> something like this http://pastebin.com/H1R9pT3u
<vanguarde9> ok i have found solution
<xnox> vanguarde9: egrep "abc" /etc/hosts && do_some_stuff || true
<vanguarde9> yes you have right ,  i have found this article http://superuser.com/questions/597549/grep-fails-in-upstart-script
<vanguarde9> It would be great if this info was in FAQ
<vanguarde9> however thanks ;)
<xnox> vanguarde9: it's in the cookbook.
<xnox> vanguarde9: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<xnox> vanguarde9: all scripts are running with equivalent of $ set -e
<crankharder> how do I deal with a process that is expected to 1) maintain its own pid file that's always up to date 2) spawns replacements for itself and dies off
<crankharder> basically, my process is doing the above, but upstart thinks it's died, since the original process is gone, so it spawns another process
<crankharder> that all said, I *do* want upstart to spawn a new process if the PID represented in the pid file isn't running
<crankharder> it also doesn't help that I can't set the user a script is run as, instead havint to restort to:  exec su - username -c "..." -- which evidentally counts as one fork
<crankharder> pretty sure this could all be solved if I were able to just tell upstart the name of the PID file to check for the current PID.  is that possible?
<codygman> Does upstart respect environmental variables set by .bashrc?
<codygman> It seems not to, because I can run a Django site which gets settings from environmental variables in an interactive ssh session but it fails because it doesn't respect the environmental variables in upstart.
<codygman> I seem to have found my answer at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#id94
<codygman> of course my upstart installation doesn't seem to have commands such as initctl get-env
<codygman> Running upstart '1.5-0ubuntu7.2' on 'Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l'
#upstart 2013-08-11
<crankharder> can anyone help me figure out why this doesn't respawn if I kill the process spawned on line 11
<crankharder> https://gist.github.com/crankharder/0015a8703b7984dc0d2b
#upstart 2014-08-04
<ikey> xnox, could you PM me your email quick please? friggin retention policy on emails, i lost yours :)
<xnox> ikey: xnox@debian.org 
<ikey> that in fact is remarkably obvious. thanks
 * ikey slaps himself
<xnox> ikey: ... or xnox@ubuntu.com or many others as well.
<ikey> xnox@<insert project here> gotcha :)
<ikey> gotta run now but ill drop you a line shortly
<xnox> ack.
#upstart 2014-08-06
<idefine> hi, where can I specify options for upstart? Specifically I'd like to set a value for --logdir
#upstart 2014-08-07
<idefine> hi, where can I specify options for upstart? Specifically I'd like to set a value for --logdir
<xnox> idefine: hey.
<idefine> xnox, hi
<xnox> idefine: you can pass arguments to upstart on the kernel command line e.g. --logdir=/what/you/want should work when passed on kernel cmdline.
<xnox> idefine: otherwise you can make /sbin/init a wrapper around upstart, or otherwise modify your initramfs to pass options to init.
<idefine> xnox, how do I modify the kernel command line arguments?
<xnox> idefine: depends on your bootloader and os. typically you can edit /etc/default/grub & after doing so call $ sudo update-grub and reboot
<xnox> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="..... --logdir=/what/you/want"
<idefine> xnox, any idea if that will work on AWS EC2 machines?
<xnox> idefine: not really, aws are quite special.
<xnox> idefine: please seek aws support separately. try e.g. #ubuntu-server
<idefine> xnox, thanks!
#upstart 2015-08-03
<durka42> hi. what's the right way to write an upstart conf that runs my service as a specific user?
<durka42> I am using "setuid" and "setgid", but some strange things are happening with USB device access that make me think perhaps I'm doing it wrong
<JanC> durka42: some things also require a login session (I think there is something about that in the cookbook--see topic)
<durka42> JanC: I'm a little confused, the cookbook has section 11.43.1 about how to "Run a job as a different user", which is what I want to
<durka42> but that eventually links to section 4.2.3, which actually doesn't explain at all how to run a job as a different user
<durka42> is there a better guide?
<durka42> it sort of says I should "arrange for `init --user` to be run", but I have no idea how to do that
<JanC> --user is for running upstart as a session daemon after login
<durka42> right
<durka42> but "run a job as different user" links to "user job" which links to "session job"
<durka42> which says I need session daemon
<durka42> but doesn't explain how to solve the original problem :)
<durka42> I guess a session daemon executes all jobs as the user that owns the session
<durka42> but would those jobs still be managed using 'service'? and if not, how? also, this is a headless machine where I don't want to have to log in
<JanC> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-a-job-as-a-different-user & http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#checking-how-a-service-might-react-when-run-as-a-job might be useful
<JanC> 11.43.2 on the first link
<durka42> that first link is where I was already looking, but the second one might help me track down the device access bug
<durka42> yeah, 11.43.2 is what I am trying now
<durka42> even though it says "don't do this! here is how to do this", haha
<durka42> well shit, now I have an unbootable system
<JanC> for most things su/sudo are not appropriate, but if you have something that expects to be run as an interactive user...
<JanC> also, screen/tmux is sometimes used
<JanC> but fixing USB access rights is maybe a better solution  :)
<durka42> I am running under screen yes
<durka42> well, I figured root would be able to access all the devices!
<durka42> argh, the pre-stop script doesn't work when I change it to use su instead of setuid/setgid
<durka42> why so fragile, upstart :(
<durka42> JanC: any change you want to take a look at my service file and tell me all the terrible mistakes I'm making?
<durka42> chance*
<JanC> the fact that you are running this under screen means that it's not a proper daemon and is not meant to be run like that...
<durka42> that's correct
<durka42> all I really want from upstart is start-on-startup and respawn-on-crash
<durka42> is that too much to ask? :)
<JanC> and I don't really have experience with running "services" under screen
<durka42> or is there a middleman daemon that people use to get that kind of behavior
<JanC> IIRC some people have been using it for that popular game (I forgot the name)
<JanC> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#run-an-application-through-gnu-screen
<durka42> minecraft?
<JanC> yep
<durka42> yes, I saw that section
<JanC> there are probably tutorials for that somewhere
<durka42> my exec line is similar but I have exec setsid screen -L -Dm -S nri ./run.sh
<JanC> e.g on ask ubuntu
<durka42> yeah
<durka42> I'll check around there
<durka42> or I'll give up on upstart and use some other hack :(
<JanC> it's not really upstart that is the problem AFAIK  :)
<durka42> well, upstart is ubuntu's service runner
<durka42> maybe cron can do what I want with less fuss?
<JanC> but you are trying to run a non-service as a service
<JanC> cron will likely have the same issues
<durka42> well, screen -D should take care of that
<JanC> which is why you want to debug what you need but is missing
<durka42> if my program were perfect, I wouldn't need the attachable screen _or_ the respawn-on-crash
<durka42> but I have to be able to debug somehow
<JanC> maybe the program can be run in debug mode, or whatever?
<JanC> also, check if it runs with certain environment variables missing, etc. etc.
<durka42> I wrote the program, so I know what environment variables it needs etc
<durka42> it appears to run exactly the same except the camera driver fails with "device not found", that's all :(
<durka42> even after the camera driver enumerates devices and says it is there :p
<JanC> udev has to make it available
<JanC> set the appropriate access rights etc.
<durka42> hmm
<durka42> and so somehow it's denying access to setuid'd root?
<durka42> you'd think root would get what it wants
<JanC> it might also be available under a not-so-well-known location
<durka42> I admit to having no idea how the camera driver tries to access the device
<durka42> I just tell it "search for any device with any serial number and give me a handle to the first one"
<durka42> and for some reason this works in a shell, but not under my current upstart setup
<JanC> the debug link I gave above should give you some ideas about debugging in an environment that differs from a normal shell
<durka42> yes, I will try that
<durka42> gotta run
<durka42> thanks for your advice!
<JanC> for example, some USB device access rights are set depending on the currently active login session
<JanC> so e
<durka42> interesting
<JanC> so e.g. if you are working on your desktop, the currently active user session can access the camera  :)
<durka42> right
<JanC> and if you switch to another user, that user gets camera access
<JanC> etc.
<durka42> so there may be very good reasons that services are denied access to camera devices! :p
<durka42> though I'm not sure linux knows this device is a camera
<durka42> anyway, need to go see a man about a horse
<JanC> it's not only for cameras of course
#upstart 2015-08-04
<switchflip> Hey everyone... I'm trying to get a upstart script written for a Phoenix application I've been working on. However, I'm running into some problems... anyone down to help?
<switchflip> I can elaborate if any one is interested.
#upstart 2015-08-05
<Insolsence> is reboot a valid event?
<Insolsence> How could I get an upstart job to properly kill itself on system reboot? I'm trying "stop on (shutdown and reboot)" and then I have a "kill signal INT". But when I reboot the system, the INT isn't sent to the daemon and it's abruptly killed.
#upstart 2015-08-06
<funrep> how do i simply add a service/daemon i want to be running?
<funrep> the getting started makes me understand i want to add a "exec" job
<funrep> but it doesnt tell me how to add it?
<funrep> who the fuck wrote the cookbook? i click on "Service job" and it tells me its a daemon, i tried but that stupidness justifies tough words
<funrep> if i click on that i want to know how to use/add the shit, not wtf it is
#upstart 2015-08-08
<Shred00> i'm trying to debug upstart running in a systemd-nspawn container and even though i give it the --verbose argument, there is nothing verbose.  any ideas?
#upstart 2017-08-11
<l2y> what is the difference between `status foo` and `service foo status`? what is the preferred way? why does only the latter work sometimes?
#upstart 2017-08-12
<AnrDaemon> l2y: "service" is a distribution-specific wrapper script/
<l2y> AnrDaemon: alright, thanks
#upstart 2017-08-13
<l2y> is it possible to check whether the service is enabled (or any other terminology similar to what 'enabled' means for systemd)?
<l2y> systemd has `systemctl is-enabled [service]` command
<l2y> how can I check the same behaviour on upstart?
#upstart 2018-08-06
<theaetetus> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<theaetetus> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<theaetetus> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<theaetetus> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<theaetetus> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<theaetetus> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pwillard11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pwillard11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pwillard11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pwillard11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<pwillard11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<pwillard11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fluter> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fluter> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fluter> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<fluter> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<fluter> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<fluter> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<christel27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<christel27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<christel27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<christel27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<christel27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<christel27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<agree> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<agree> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<agree> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<agree> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<agree> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<agree> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tomek20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tomek20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tomek20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Fusl3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Fusl3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Fusl3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tomek20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<tomek20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Fusl3> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<tomek20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Fusl3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Fusl3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<guardian3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<guardian3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<guardian3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<guardian3> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<guardian3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<depleted> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<depleted> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<depleted> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<depleted> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<depleted> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<depleted> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<raynold> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lostnord26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<lostnord26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<lostnord26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<lostnord26> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<lostnord26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<lostnord26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MetaNova11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<MetaNova11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<MetaNova11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<MetaNova11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<MetaNova11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<MetaNova11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ikevin27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ikevin27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ikevin27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ikevin27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ikevin27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ikevin27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ChasedSpade14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ChasedSpade14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ChasedSpade14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ChasedSpade14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ChasedSpade14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ChasedSpade14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Ragnor13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Ragnor13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Ragnor13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Ragnor13> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Ragnor13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Ragnor13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<dimi34ka18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<host> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<host> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<host> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<host> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<host> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Asorailahd> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Asorailahd> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Asorailahd> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Asorailahd> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Asorailahd> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jackmcbarn1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<jackmcbarn1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jackmcbarn1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jackmcbarn1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jackmcbarn1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<modin20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<modin20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<modin20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<modin20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<modin20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<d0nn1e> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<d0nn1e> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<d0nn1e> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<d0nn1e> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<d0nn1e> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hammer0655> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<hammer0655> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hammer0655> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hammer0655> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<hammer0655> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<kaptin28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<kaptin28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<kaptin28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<kaptin28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<kaptin28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<gamma5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<gamma5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<gamma5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<gamma5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<gamma5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Jacob84325> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Jacob84325> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Jacob84325> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Jacob84325> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Jacob84325> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Sitri19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Sitri19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Sitri19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Sitri19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Sitri19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<guest3546> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<guest3546> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<guest3546> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<guest3546> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<guest3546> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Hobby27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Hobby27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Hobby27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Hobby27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Hobby27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Pici28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Pici28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Pici28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Pici28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Pici28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<irinix25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<irinix25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<irinix25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<irinix25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<irinix25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest25794> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest25794> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest25794> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest25794> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest25794> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<circle> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<circle> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<circle> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<circle> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<circle> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nukedclx1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nukedclx1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nukedclx1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nukedclx1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nukedclx1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest1934> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest1934> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest1934> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest1934> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest1934> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Maven_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Maven_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Maven_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Maven_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest47846> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Guest47846> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest47846> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest47846> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest47846> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Caraway17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Caraway17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Caraway17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Caraway17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Caraway17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Harzilein29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Harzilein29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Harzilein29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Janusz16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Janusz16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Janusz16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Janusz16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<holodoc29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<holodoc29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<holodoc29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<holodoc29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<holodoc29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Pugabyte23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Pugabyte23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Pugabyte23> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Pugabyte23> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Pugabyte23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<khronosschoty17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<khronosschoty17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<khronosschoty17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<khronosschoty17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<khronosschoty17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<robotroll> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<K0HAX13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<K0HAX13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<K0HAX13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<webpigeon1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<webpigeon1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<webpigeon1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<webpigeon1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<webpigeon1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<deed0239212> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<deed0239212> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<deed0239212> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<deed0239212> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<deed0239212> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#upstart 2018-08-07
<Evel-Knievel7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Evel-Knievel7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Evel-Knievel7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Evel-Knievel7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Evel-Knievel7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<L23522> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<L23522> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<L23522> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<L23522> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<L23522> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<tsp19> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<tsp19> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<tsp19> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<tsp19> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<tsp19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moonlight13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<moonlight13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<moonlight13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<moonlight13> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<moonlight13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MissionCritical> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<MissionCritical> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MissionCritical> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MissionCritical> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MissionCritical> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<davidebeatrici29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<davidebeatrici29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<davidebeatrici29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<davidebeatrici29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<davidebeatrici29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<EXCEPTS> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<EXCEPTS> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<EXCEPTS> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<EXCEPTS> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<EXCEPTS> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<basic`5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<basic`5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<basic`5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<basic`5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<basic`5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<stoner1911> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<stoner1911> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<stoner1911> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<stoner1911> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<stoner1911> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sst660> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<sst660> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<sst660> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<sst660> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<sst660> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<KellerFuchs17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<KellerFuchs17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<KellerFuchs17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<KellerFuchs17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<KellerFuchs17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<moved> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<moved> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<moved> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<moved> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<moved> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<DarkMukke10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<DarkMukke10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<DarkMukke10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<DarkMukke10> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<DarkMukke10> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Chords> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Chords> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Chords> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Chords> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Chords> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<supercool13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<supercool13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<supercool13> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<supercool13> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<supercool13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Steinsplitter28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Steinsplitter28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Steinsplitter28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Steinsplitter28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Steinsplitter28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Skaag16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Skaag16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Skaag16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Skaag16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Skaag16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<MuffinMedic11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MuffinMedic11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<MuffinMedic11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<MuffinMedic11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<MuffinMedic11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<meti25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<meti25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<meti25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<meti25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<meti25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jelly5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jelly5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jelly5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jelly5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jelly5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<apetresc8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<apetresc8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<apetresc8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<apetresc8> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<apetresc8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<keithn6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<keithn6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<keithn6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<keithn6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<keithn6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xiti2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Xiti2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Xiti2> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Xiti2> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Xiti2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Janusz6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Janusz6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Janusz6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Janusz6> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Janusz6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Dominian5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Dominian5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Dominian5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Dominian5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Dominian5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<smaudet14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<smaudet14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<smaudet14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<smaudet14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<smaudet14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<biberao15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<biberao15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<biberao15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<biberao15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<biberao15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Compu> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Compu> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Compu> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Compu> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Compu> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Phex> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Phex> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Phex> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ProClifo> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ProClifo> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ProClifo> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ProClifo> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ProClifo> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<captain4222> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<captain4222> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<captain4222> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<captain4222> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<captain4222> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#upstart 2018-08-08
<xerox12327> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<xerox12327> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<xerox12327> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<xerox12327> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<xerox12327> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pheizax> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pheizax> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pheizax> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pheizax> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pheizax> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<barq1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<barq1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<barq1> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<barq1> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<barq1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<musician_pro> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<musician_pro> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<musician_pro> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<musician_pro> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<musician_pro> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<clarjon14> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<clarjon14> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<clarjon14> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<clarjon14> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<clarjon14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<wook_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<wook_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<wook_> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<wook_> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<wook_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cronic> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cronic> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cronic> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cronic> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cronic> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<programmerq5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<programmerq5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<programmerq5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<programmerq5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<programmerq5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<madprops29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<madprops29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<madprops29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<madprops29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<madprops29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<varesa26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<varesa26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<varesa26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<varesa26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<varesa26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<GingerGeek28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<GingerGeek28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<GingerGeek28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<GingerGeek28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<GingerGeek28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<HollyW00d27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<HollyW00d27> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<HollyW00d27> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<HollyW00d27> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<HollyW00d27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mobijubo26> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mobijubo26> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mobijubo26> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<mobijubo26> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<mobijubo26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<andirc5089> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<andirc5089> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<andirc5089> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<andirc5089> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<andirc5089> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nstr28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nstr28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nstr28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nstr28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nstr28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ramsey4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ramsey4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ramsey4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ramsey4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<gpolitis> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<gpolitis> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<gpolitis> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<gpolitis> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<gpolitis> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nullrouted> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nullrouted> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nullrouted> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nullrouted> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nullrouted> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xiti16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Xiti16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Xiti16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Xiti16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Xiti16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<peaches> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<peaches> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<peaches> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<peaches> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<peaches> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Peng5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Peng5> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Peng5> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Peng5> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Peng5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Evidlo11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Evidlo11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Evidlo11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Evidlo11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Evidlo11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<james41382> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<james41382> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<james41382> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<james41382> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<james41382> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<elenah16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<elenah16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<elenah16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<elenah16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<elenah16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<guntbert21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<guntbert21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<guntbert21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<guntbert21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<guntbert21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Alucard4200> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Alucard4200> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Alucard4200> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Alucard4200> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Alucard4200> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jcjordyn1206> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jcjordyn1206> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jcjordyn1206> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<jcjordyn1206> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<jcjordyn1206> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<crayfishx17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<crayfishx17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<crayfishx17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<crayfishx17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<crayfishx17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#upstart 2018-08-09
<pokk15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pokk15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<pokk15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<pokk15> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<pokk15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ExeciN20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ExeciN20> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ExeciN20> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ExeciN20> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ExeciN20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<exio41> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<exio41> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<exio41> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<exio41> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<noah18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<noah18> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<noah18> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<noah18> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<noah18> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<LuK133710> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<LuK133710> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<LuK133710> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<LuK133710> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<LuK133710> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<revi7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<revi7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<revi7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<revi7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<revi7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<modin0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<modin0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<modin0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<modin0> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<modin0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<r00tobo11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<r00tobo11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<r00tobo11> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<r00tobo11> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<r00tobo11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Zx329> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Zx329> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Zx329> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Zx329> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Zx329> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fxrh8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<fxrh8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<fxrh8> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest82993> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest82993> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Guest82993> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Guest82993> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Guest82993> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Evidlo7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Evidlo7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Evidlo7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Evidlo7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Evidlo7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<doaks> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<doaks> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<doaks> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<doaks> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<doaks> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ignacio29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ignacio29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ignacio29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ignacio29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ignacio29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<^Phantom^17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<^Phantom^17> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<^Phantom^17> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<^Phantom^17> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<^Phantom^17> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<timvisher9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<timvisher9> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<timvisher9> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<timvisher9> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<timvisher9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<wget> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<wget> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<wget> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<wget> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<wget> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<spb4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<spb4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<spb4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<spb4> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<spb4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<plonk25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<plonk25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<plonk25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<plonk25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<plonk25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<thunderrd25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<thunderrd25> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<thunderrd25> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<thunderrd25> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<thunderrd25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<grubles21> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<grubles21> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<grubles21> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<grubles21> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<grubles21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ktr29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ktr29> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ktr29> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<ktr29> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<ktr29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nero7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<nero7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nero7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nero7> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<nero7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Tourist3> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<lbft4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Code_Red20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ecrist1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<jem10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mozzarella4> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Hijiri19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest52305> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#upstart 2018-08-10
<shentino28> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<jak9> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<niek> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<captain4226> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<manish14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<xynashi> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Pyrrhic> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ketas13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<thekingofbandit8> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<unknown19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<siniStar> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<hammond> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<L0j1k16> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<maskedlua27> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ikevin19> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<badpixel14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<majestic7> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest40358> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<chachasmooth23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Alistair29> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bathtub_shark21> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Sveta> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<arooni20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Alucard4200> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<cottongin18> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<channels> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ThiefMaster6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<neptune> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<nosbig23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<edong23> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Minkar> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<HollyW00d28> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<SuchWow15> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#upstart 2018-08-11
<spirit_pact> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Welcome> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<mniip6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<clorophormo> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<tesu24> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Nothing4You20> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo
<anticrisis> watch the live defcon show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-NgAB1RcPo | call in live at +1315-505-4666
<Tojil> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tojil> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Tojil> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Tojil> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Tojil> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Tojil> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RoyK27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RoyK27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RoyK27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RoyK27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<RoyK27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RoyK27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xiti24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xiti24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Xiti24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Xiti24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Xiti24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Xiti24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<cheshire_cat> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<cheshire_cat> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<cheshire_cat> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cheshire_cat> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<cheshire_cat> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<cheshire_cat> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nikivi> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nikivi> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nikivi> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nikivi> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nikivi> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nikivi> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mz`9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mz`9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mz`9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mz`9> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<mz`9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mz`9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Peetz0r6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Peetz0r6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Peetz0r6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Peetz0r6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Peetz0r6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Peetz0r6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<michagogo9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<michagogo9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<michagogo9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<michagogo9> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<michagogo9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<michagogo9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<justif28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<justif28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<justif28> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<justif28> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<justif28> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<justif28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<eir8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Texou2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Texou2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Texou2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Texou2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Texou2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Texou2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ramsey7> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ramsey7> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ramsey7> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ramsey7> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ramsey7> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ramsey7> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<LewsThanThree22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<LewsThanThree22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<LewsThanThree22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<LewsThanThree22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<soahccc> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<soahccc> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<soahccc> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<soahccc> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<soahccc> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<soahccc> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<fkz> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<fkz> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fkz> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<fkz> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<fkz> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<fkz> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Goldman6024> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Goldman6024> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Goldman6024> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Goldman6024> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Goldman6024> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Goldman6024> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<woodface> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<woodface> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<woodface> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<woodface> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<woodface> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<woodface> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Nineteen> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Nineteen> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Nineteen> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Nineteen> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Nineteen> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Nineteen> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<barschmade> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<barschmade> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<barschmade> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<barschmade> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<barschmade> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<barschmade> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<blocked24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<blocked24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<blocked24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<blocked24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<blocked24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<blocked24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<orliesaurus12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<orliesaurus12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<orliesaurus12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<orliesaurus12> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<orliesaurus12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<orliesaurus12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jim16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jim16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<jim16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<jim16> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<jim16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<jim16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Kilo`byte> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Kilo`byte> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Kilo`byte> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Kilo`byte> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Kilo`byte> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Kilo`byte> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<acronix12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<acronix12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<acronix12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<acronix12> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<acronix12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<acronix12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
#upstart 2018-08-12
<mobijubo2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mobijubo2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mobijubo2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mobijubo2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<mobijubo2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mobijubo2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<deltam> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest918> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest918> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest918> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest918> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest918> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ghormoon5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ghormoon5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ghormoon5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ghormoon5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ghormoon5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ghormoon5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<puff> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<puff> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<puff> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<puff> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<puff> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<puff> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<eldritch27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<eldritch27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<eldritch27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<eldritch27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<eldritch27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<eldritch27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Guest26659> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest26659> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest26659> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest26659> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest26659> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Guest26659> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<garywhite> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<garywhite> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<garywhite> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<garywhite> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<garywhite> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<garywhite> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<HepaR0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<HepaR0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<HepaR0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<HepaR0> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<HepaR0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<HepaR0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ugjka6> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ugjka6> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ugjka6> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ugjka6> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ugjka6> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ugjka6> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<qassim13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<qassim13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<qassim13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<qassim13> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<qassim13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<qassim13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<badet0s0> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<badet0s0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<badet0s0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<badet0s0> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<badet0s0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<badet0s0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<les29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<les29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<les29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<les29> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<les29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<les29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nero23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nero23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nero23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nero23> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nero23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nero23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Xenogenesis22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Xenogenesis22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Xenogenesis22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Xenogenesis22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Xenogenesis22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Xenogenesis22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ephemer0l_5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ephemer0l_5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ephemer0l_5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ephemer0l_5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ephemer0l_5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ephemer0l_5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Selfsigned28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Selfsigned28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Selfsigned28> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Selfsigned28> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Selfsigned28> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Selfsigned28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<AlwaysHigh11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<AlwaysHigh11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<AlwaysHigh11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<AlwaysHigh11> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<AlwaysHigh11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<AlwaysHigh11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Erynnn15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Erynnn15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Erynnn15> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Erynnn15> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Erynnn15> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Erynnn15> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mnemonic> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mnemonic> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mnemonic> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mnemonic> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<mnemonic> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mnemonic> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>                                                   
<berFt9>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys                
<berFt9>  thinking you can ban staff                       
<berFt9>  when we complain about your spam                 
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>                                                   
<HarryS20>  kloeri: and I'm tired of you guys                
<HarryS20>  thinking you can ban staff                       
<HarryS20>  when we complain about your spam                 
